# Best Day EVERR ..Picture heavy



## DominicanBarbie (May 12, 2008)

This is what I got for mothers day and also some makeup haulage.Sorry Bad blackberry camera phone pics
BEst candle ever Yankee Candle Coconut Bay! Baby photobook album





Juicy Couture Daydreamer Bag COMPLETE Suprise from Hubby!!




08 Chanel 5134B sunglasses!!!!




Makup up




Dual blush in Orchid Sheen and Roseland,Stila lipglaze in Banana,Dior addict gloss in 002 and 127,BLM real doll lipstick,Thebalm cocoa my coconut,Juicy tube dreamsicle,bonne bell lip d'votion latta love,dr pepper lipsmacker,cotton candy lipsmacker,Milani secret and whisper lipgloss,MIni Dior Kiss lip gloss SA gave my daughter!


----------



## pinkkitty08 (May 12, 2008)

Nice Haul! That was very sweet of your hubby. I'm glad you had a Happy Mother's Day!!


----------



## AppleDiva (May 12, 2008)

Lovely haul.  I will be borrowing the sunglasses.


----------



## makeba (May 12, 2008)

oh MY GOODNESS! LOOK AT THE LOVELY GOODIES. SUCH A SWEET HUBBY


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 12, 2008)

Enjoy!!


----------



## n_c (May 12, 2008)

Nice stuff...enjoy!


----------



## mariecinder (May 13, 2008)

Glasses = HOT!!!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (May 13, 2008)

Thanks girls. My husband know's just what a girl wants haha he's the best, and those are my favorite chanel sunnies to date. Picture does not do them justice they are so sparkly and perfect for the summer. As far as the makeup goes I'm glad I got a real doll backup. I was running out.lol


----------



## pinkgirl84 (May 13, 2008)

where did you get your chanel glasses at? i love them !!!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (May 13, 2008)

I think he got them at nordstroms. I know saks has them as well. They are very limited so most places are sold out because they only got one per color... I live in north Carolina so it could be different every where else.


----------



## newagetomatoz (May 13, 2008)

I am so loving your haul!!  Everything you got looks so awesome!!  I am so tempted to steal those glasses and bag!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## glam8babe (May 13, 2008)

lovely haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 whats the name of those chanel shades?


----------



## SuSana (May 14, 2008)

My Mom bought my sis those glasses for her b-day.  She hated them.  I think they are so cute!!  If you guys saw the up close detail you would like them even more. There are stones and tiny little Chanel logos


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (May 14, 2008)

Luvvvvvvvvvvvvvs ITTTTTTT! Nice Chanels


----------



## darkishstar (May 14, 2008)

Such a cute bag! I'm so happy you had a fantastic Mother's Day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm in love with the glosses as well! I love glosses!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_lovely haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 whats the name of those chanel shades?_

 
They are the 5134b (the b stands for bling) You can look at them better on the Chanel website.My camera sucks.


----------



## mreichert (May 17, 2008)

Great goodies! All that beautiful pink stuff is making me drool


----------



## Brittni (May 18, 2008)

Ha. I see you got that bag! It's really cute. And almost everything else you got was lippies, haha! Just noticed that...


----------



## msdavidcameron (May 18, 2008)

i adore yankee candles! i have the babypowder one-it's beautiful!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 18, 2008)

Great stuff!  I love those sunglasses!!


----------



## User93 (May 21, 2008)

Everything is so cute! And damn, thats awesome to have such an understanding hubby/bf who would give you stuff you really need


----------



## kelcia (Jun 1, 2008)

ACK! Dior Gloss.. I looove. I had it in 3 colors.. seem to have misplaced my favorite purple shade though. I don't have the guts to buy anymore until the others run out.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 1, 2008)

I love those sunglasses!!!


----------

